# Decisions, decisions...



## 666Snoopy666 (Jun 1, 2008)

I've been playing 40k for a bit now, done a few tournaments but I eventually became bored of it all. My friend suggest I try out fantasy, so we played Battle for Skull Pass and I loved it! :grin:
Since then, I've been meaning to get fantasy and start playing, but there's one problem- I can't decide on an army! Every time I think of an army in my head, I think they're awesome, but I get put off them when I look at the minis. 
So, I was wondering if you guys could help me?
I don't like High Elves, Orc & Goblins or Dark Elves (Even with their new minis, they just don't appeal to me). I want an army that kind of balances shooting, close combat and magic, but I'd be willing to go for a really strong cc army. 
I'm also a bit of a noob, so if there are any armies that are easy to play with or allow you to get to grips with WFB more then that'd be awesome k:
Thanks!


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm finding Dwarf tactics easy to get to grips with, although I am returning to fantasy so I've got a rough idea whats going on. Also, the models are easy and quick to paint,and you dont need many models to get a strong army. A fully painted Dwarf army looks awesome and you can have a very strong ranged Dwarf army that wont disgrace itself in combat either. No magic, but magics for girls anyway
I am biased here, but oh well!
(Brettonians look pretty good as well)


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

If you want magic shooting and combat that sounds like the empire to me. You need to look through the model ranges and read a bit of fluff that should help you decide. I hope you do get stuck in fantasy is a really great game.


----------



## 666Snoopy666 (Jun 1, 2008)

I've read up a bit of fluff, Empire don't really appeal to me... Like Smarines in 40k, they seem a bit plain mini wise. I like the fluff on Tomb Kings and Dwarves, Lizardmen sound cool too... I'll probably go for Tomb Kings then Dwarves later on, or vice-versa. They seem like very oposite armies, so I suppose testing 'em out is the only way to decide


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

your right there i play both and they are like chalk and cheese but they are both really fun armies to paint and play.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

ive said it before and ill say it again

your army is _your _ choice, yet consider these things when choosing the one for you :

- would i prefer a harder to play yet more rewarding army or more simpler yet less rewarding force?
- how much am i willing to pay?
- how serious will i take this?
- do i like the minnis?
- do i like the fluff?

there are other factors , but these are the main. if you dont like HE, DE , O&G or Empire then youve overuled most of the _balanced _ armies, and tomb kings are pretty hard to play along with daemons, i would only recomend them to more experienced player.

Bobss


----------



## 666Snoopy666 (Jun 1, 2008)

bobss said:


> ive said it before and ill say it again
> 
> your army is _your _ choice, yet consider these things when choosing the one for you :
> 
> ...


I know my army choice is my choice, I just needed a little help seeing as I know little to nothing about WFB and there are too many cool armies. 
If Tomb Kings are hard to play with then that's even better, I like a challenge. I mean yeah, I'd rather play with an army that's easy to use with the rules, but playing with an advanced army means I can get to grip with more of the rules and different play-styles, plus as you say it's more rewarding.
Battle for skull Pass might be my first fantasy purchase. I can use the Gobbos for something else, I'm sure, or maybe even my bitz box if necessary. That gives me a few Dwarves to play with, and then once I have 500pts of Dwarves, I'll get 500pts worth of Tomb Kings. Then I have two armies to build up, depending on which one takes my fancy.
Any improvements/suggestions?


----------



## mechgumbi (Jun 24, 2008)

You should definitely try to find someone else new who like O&Gs, that way you each can buy a skull pass set and trade the other force to each other, that would give both of you more than 500 pts, I think.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet idear mechgumbi, nice one


----------

